

Ask HN: Good Ruby on Rails codebases to read? - kilimchoi


======
kayluhb
I've enjoyed perusing throught this codebase.
[https://github.com/discourse/discourse](https://github.com/discourse/discourse)

------
w8wut
Zendesk's deployment web interface:
[https://github.com/zendesk/samson](https://github.com/zendesk/samson)

